# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  دانلود کتاب آموزش jquery فارسی

## monavarian

با سلام 
لینک زیر فایل pdf کتاب آموزش jquery فارسی است : 
http://blog.monavarian.ir/wp-content...ery_farsi1.pdf 
اینم لینک صفحه نویسنده کتاب هست : 
http://blog.monavarian.ir/computer/w...ning-farsi/147

----------

